# Looking for a new puppy grooming supply checklist



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi - 
I'm counting down to 38 days until Paisley comes home. I'm going to see her this weekend and will post pics. Do any of you know of a comprehensive checklist of favorite puppy supplies on this forum? I'm specifically interested in what type of grooming supplies I should get for a new puppy (9 weeks). Not sure of the size brush/combs and types of shampoo and do I need a conditioner or a 2 in 1? I plan on keeping her in a a 3 or 4 inch coat.

Do you use the Kong Zoom Groom? 





or just a regular brush or comb?





Any advice is appreciated!!
Thank you.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

No. Best grooming comb is CC comb #005; I use it all the time. It is well worth the price! http://www.chrissystems.com/grooming-tools/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-combs.aspx (Put it on your gift list). The comb will come in very handy when the hair gets long.

I would think just to get your puppy ready to learn to be brushed, just start off with anything that is soft. Remember as the hair gets longer, you will need to switch over to a comb so you can get to the skin to comb. A comb will make sure all the tangles are taken care of.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I started Timmy out with a small face comb, one sided. He was small enough to use it on his body and now that he's bigger I got a bigger comb but still use the face comb. I did splurge and buy a Chris Christensen comb and I think that's totally worth the money. My face comb is not a CC and I can see and feel a difference between the two. I primarily use the face comb to get out eye boogers so I think I stick with my cheapy one but I wouldn't trade my CC for anything. I also bought the CC wooden pin brush but I don't think you'll need that until Paisley is older. Timmy is eight months old and I would strongly suggest taking time out every day to comb Paisley even if you don't think it's doing anything so it gets her used to having it done. Timmy as a puppy cut and I still find I need to comb him out everyday and am thankful he's used to it and doesn't fight me too much.

As for shampoo, I started using baby shampoo when I brought Timmy home. I don't think you'll need a conditioner on her initially but I'm sure others will chime in since I'm not a grooming expert.

Timmy is at the groomer today thank goodness his hair was getting really long! Can't wait to pick him up and stick my nose in his sweet smelling furry body. Too bad it will only last a day until he goes outside and rolls around.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I use the Fluffy Puppy shampoo and Espree coat renewal luxury remoisturizer for bath time (love the coconut smell of the conditioner). I also have the CC comb and use that the most (larger spaced on one end and smaller spaced on the other). I have a wood handle pin brush that I alternate with the comb. I also have a Denman bristle brush, but Q doesn't seem to like that very much. I haven't tried it on him in a while, so I may try using it again. I use the Espree Coat Renewal Aloe hydrating spray for in between/non bath brushing.
We do our tooth brushing during grooming time and Q loves his toothbrush.
Other than all of the above, I have Wahl clippers, a nail grinder (which I'm not confident enough to use yet), and GNC ear care wipes. I started buying stuff in stages after Q was born so I didn't go broke!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I finally broke down and bought the Chris Christensen comb and wood brush after I had to get my boy shaved down. I'm not sure how much of it was due to my grooming ineptitude, how much due to blowing coat, and how much was due to using cheap crappy tools, but he ended up badly matted and needed to be shaved. While his hair is shorter, I'm finding I really love the wood pin brush (it's very gentle) and as his hair starts to grow out, I'm getting more use out of the CC comb. I wish I had bought them earlier.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> I finally broke down and bought the Chris Christensen comb and wood brush after I had to get my boy shaved down. I'm not sure how much of it was due to my grooming ineptitude, how much due to blowing coat, and how much was due to using cheap crappy tools, but he ended up badly matted and needed to be shaved. While his hair is shorter, I'm finding I really love the wood pin brush (it's very gentle) and as his hair starts to grow out, I'm getting more use out of the CC comb. I wish I had bought them earlier.


It's amazing how many of us make the same mistake with grooming tools. I couldn't believe that the CC tools could be THAT much better to justify the price. Now I realize that I've thrown out how many $$ worth of "cheap" grooming tools. If I had listened to everyone here and bitten the bullet to buy good, CC ones in the beginning, I would have SAVED money!

My personal favorites are the CC Buttercomb (this is a must-have, IMO... the tool I use first and most) the wood pin brush and the face comb. If I had to do without one, it would be the face comb. It is far superior than the cheaper face combs, but you can get by with one from the local pet store if you have to. There is NOTHING that comes close to the Buttercomb, and the wood pin is so much easier on the skin than metal pin brushes that after using one, I'd never go back.

I actually have two sets now, one in his grooming basket at home, and a second set in his show box.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I have the CC 05 Buttercomb and the CC face comb. I love them! I also have the CC wooden pin brush, which I rarely use. Finally a Universal slicker brush is great for getting out mats.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Laurie,
Do you use your slicker brush? I just got back from the groomer not more then an hour ago and she recommended a slicker brush for Timmy. I thought I heard from someone here that slicker brushes were a "no no." He had a bit more knots then usual, no mats, so I asked if he was blowing coat, she thought it was more weather related. I know my hair does not cooperate in humidity and I guess now Timmy's doesn't either. I have a slicker brush that I use for my cats so I don't need to go out and buy one, but was wondering if you thought it made any difference. I told her I had a wood pin brush but she said that was pretty useless on him with the length of his hair.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

jabojenny said:


> Hi Laurie, Do you use your slicker brush? I just got back from the groomer not more then an hour ago and she recommended a slicker brush for Timmy. I thought I heard from someone here that slicker brushes were a "no no."


When we picked up Maccabee from the breeder (Pam & Tom King), we spent a couple hours there. Pam brushed one of the older dogs while all the puppies were playing on the patio. The dog had a mat and she showed me how easy it was to get out, using the slicker brush. Also, the slicker brush was on her list of recommended supplies.

I only occasionally used my slicker brush, but Maccabee has not had any mats (yet).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Hi Laurie,
> Do you use your slicker brush? I just got back from the groomer not more then an hour ago and she recommended a slicker brush for Timmy. I thought I heard from someone here that slicker brushes were a "no no." He had a bit more knots then usual, no mats, so I asked if he was blowing coat, she thought it was more weather related. I know my hair does not cooperate in humidity and I guess now Timmy's doesn't either. I have a slicker brush that I use for my cats so I don't need to go out and buy one, but was wondering if you thought it made any difference. I told her I had a wood pin brush but she said that was pretty useless on him with the length of his hair.


Pam told me to ONLY use a "Universal" slicker on Kodi. The teeth aren't as sharp, so they don't hurt the dog's skin. I hardly ever use it any more, now that Kodi's coat is mature. It was very helpful when he was blowing coat. Occasionally I used it to help with mats, but what I found it best for was, after grooming him thoroughly to remove all mats, I would then go over him again, thoroughly with the slicker. This pulled out all the baby "fluff" he was losing anyway. That's the hair that winds around the new hair coming in, and causes mats.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam does use a slicker brush a lot, but get someone like her to show you how to use it first. The motion is not obvious. You don't grab and drag with it, but it's more of a rolling motion. It is absolutely the quickest and easiest thing to get a mat out with, especially when they are first starting. A coat can very easily be damaged with one though, so I guess that's why you hear groomers and show people recommend against them.

Here are a couple of pictures of one she recently had me modify for her. The curved part is where she puts it into the palm of her hand. I just whittled it away with a utility knife until it was comfortable to her. She only wraps her thumb around the handle.


----------

